# Ross transition bike



## jungleterry (Oct 19, 2017)

Here s a ross muscle bike making its way into the BMX  world . 1979 pretty sharp bike .


----------



## kwoodyh (Oct 19, 2017)

Skyway wheels? Very nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saving Tempest (Oct 19, 2017)

*Wick-ed! *


----------



## bashton (Oct 25, 2017)

You know I love that, Terry!

Bashton
MCACN Managing Member
Home of the Muscle Bike "Show within a Show"
www.mcacn.com


----------

